# is there such a thing as a GOOD FP cartridge?



## PenMan1 (May 4, 2010)

I usually make FPs with some kind of a pump or converter system because I have had terrible results with cartridges (poor ink quality, "scratchy" writers).

My Mother-in-Law gets ink all over the place when drawing ink from an ink well or bottle.

Can anybody recommend a quality CARTRIDGE or are they all as bad as the stock ones?

Thanks


----------



## TomW (May 4, 2010)

Private Reserve cartridges are great.

Tom


----------



## Monty (May 4, 2010)

TomW said:


> Private Reserve cartridges are great.
> 
> Tom


Ditto


----------



## CaptG (May 4, 2010)

Double ditto.


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2010)

And WE got em!!

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like your nib could may need to be adjusted and tuned as well.


----------



## Daniel (May 4, 2010)

Again for the Private Reserve. I learned it is not so much about bad pens as bad ink.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 4, 2010)

mrcook4570 said:


> Sounds like your nib could may need to be adjusted and tuned as well.


 
The pen writes flawlessly with bottled "Private Reserve" ink, my m-i-l just gets ink all over her hands and makes a mess on the casein pen.

I should have known that the PR cartridges would be good. Their bottled ink is the best I have found.

Thanks to All!


----------

